# laptop/television screen



## lvs154 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am trying to hook up my laptop to the screen and watch a movie thru my tv screen that is downloaded onto my laptop..What do I have to change the output to on the television.?/


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to TSF lvs154,

If you are switching the TV to the correct input that you have your laptop plugged into then you need to tell the laptop to use that external link. For example: My dell laptop I push the blue key FN on the bottom left of my keyboard and F8 (which show CRT/LCD on it). Sounds like this changes depending on model/manufacture. I have also seen instead of CRT/LCD a picture of what looks like a monitor on it. This toggles my laptop into three modes. LCD on Laptop, Both Laptop/CRT (external connection), and CRT alone.

Hope that helps!


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I know that Sony Bravia has an input setting for S-VIDEO. Though to watch a movie you need a separate connection for the sound. 

Both cables need to be 10 meteres long.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A simple phono->RCA cable will give you an audio connction.


----------

